# UK Spouse visa change of circumstances/ expiry before Travel



## Samir4 (Sep 21, 2015)

Im British national my wife received her spouse visa on 14/9/15 on her second application. But we've had our first child in the process born 22 July in karachi Pakistan. wife has until 18th October to travel which gives her less the month now. 
Can her travel dates be changed until I apply for my child's British passport which takes 5-6 months. Or is there any other way they both can travel together. 
Plz Help


----------

